# Resident Parking - JBR



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can provide me with some general advice into resident parking in JBR. 

I'm currently living in a unit with a single allocated car parking space, and as we have two cars I have found myself short one space. When I approached the building management they informed me that all of the car parking spaces have been allocated and so I am at a loss as to finding an extra allocated park. They said I am not permitted to advertise in any public spaces, so that rules out putting up any ads in the elevators. I couldn't find anything on Dubizzle and I have approached a few people in my building and not had much luck with that, although one did suggest I just find a spot not being used and park there anyway.

Realistically what are the risks in parking in someone elses allocated spot in JBR? Has anyone had any experience in doing this? I don't mind doing a bit of research and finding an unused park down in the basement floor, but am I likely to find myself in trouble if I do this?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

In the case of my apartment block (not JBR) you find yourself double parked, crying to get out as they are such an important person whose car now has a flat front tyre after they tried to go up a large kerb and blew your tyre. 

While security stand by and do exactly nothing other than tell you that if you touch anyone elses car they will call the police and they cannot do anything about a residents car which is blocking you into the parking slot which doesn't belong to you.  People don;t complain much when it happens as they would have to admit which apartment they are in and Nakheel would block the cards for that apartment.

I left him to stew for an hour today before agreeing to move my car from the front of my space. That was when he realised he had a flat tyre. He expected me to wait I think but I asked him if he anted me to come back in a couple of hours and how was he going to get a tow truck into the basement when he isn't supposed to be here 

The building owners can fine you, remove your card access and refuse to allow you into the car park unless you pay. Nakheel will also disable your lift access as well forcing you to request building access and be swiped up to your floor. All designed to irritate and it works well. 

In my experience, Dubai Police aren't interested if its on private property but they will call the vehicles owners registered number and suggest they move it asap.

I get this all the time as my allocated slot is right outside the lift lobby.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As my granny would say:

You poor thing.



twowheelsgood said:


> I get this all the time as my allocated slot is right outside the lift lobby.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

We stayed a few months at JBR in 2011 and used to ninja park as at the time Shams parking was never that busy - do a bit of research and try to identify spots that don't have a regular car or aren't used much, accept it could cause you some agro occasionally and remember you're a 'visitor' if challenged..


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


Scratches in the paint, flat tire, dent in the door. Plenty who would do that.

Why should it become someone else problem if one does not get a 2nd slot? I think one should stay away from using reserved parking spots except the owner him/herself. 

In the 90's I lived in a villa on Wasl road, and every now an than someone would bock my garage door. The excuse is always, Oh, I was just a few minutes. In my dictionary, people that do this are are complete morons... many of them in Dubai unfortunately.

The right way is to find ways to get in contact with other tenants who maybe want to rent you a parking slot. Stick a note under the doors? If nothing works, move to a place with more parking.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Edino said:


> Scratches in the paint, flat tire, dent in the door. Plenty who would do that.
> 
> Why should it become someone else problem if one does not get a 2nd slot? I think one should stay away from using reserved parking spots except the owner him/herself.
> 
> ...


Upon more thought about my initial comment, I must admit that you are completely right. In my home country people don't touch each other's stuff, but it's a different story here. I heard from someone recently that she parked her car somewhere and after coming back she had a huge dent on the bonnet. Looked like a baseball bat she said...

When we go to the mall for our weekly groceries we go early and we park the car as far away as we can from the entrance. Just to be sure no one parks next to us. The funny thing is that people WANT to park next to you because they know you won't ram your doors into them! (which doesn't mean they won't ram theirs into yours...)

This is a funny clip about the above:


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> In the case of my apartment block (not JBR) you find yourself double parked, crying to get out as they are such an important person whose car now has a flat front tyre after they tried to go up a large kerb and blew your tyre.
> 
> While security stand by and do exactly nothing other than tell you that if you touch anyone elses car they will call the police and they cannot do anything about a residents car which is blocking you into the parking slot which doesn't belong to you.  People don;t complain much when it happens as they would have to admit which apartment they are in and Nakheel would block the cards for that apartment.
> 
> ...


Ughh... these are the kinds of things I am worried about!



Edino said:


> Scratches in the paint, flat tire, dent in the door. Plenty who would do that.
> 
> Why should it become someone else problem if one does not get a 2nd slot? I think one should stay away from using reserved parking spots except the owner him/herself.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I'm barely two months in to a twelve month lease. The landlords "friend" said that the landlord would be able to arrange a second car park when we signed the lease. It was never written in to the lease agreement and it never happened. It doesn't pay to be naive in Dubai and lesson learnt I suppose.

Yeah I have got in touch with someone living in another building (ten minute walk) and I'm currently renting their slot off them. Its manageable but tedious, and especially frustrating when I'm carrying groceries. 

Note under the doors may do the trick. I've thought about this and avoiding doing it so far as I don't want to go giving my personal details out to everyone - perhaps I should just leave an email address on the note?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

If that was the conversation with the landlord then just ring him up and tell him you want the car parking space and a fob for the gate - I just told mine, i want the parking space and give me the fob - can't be all nicey nicey with these guys, it doesn't work.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Upon more thought about my initial comment, I must admit that you are completely right. In my home country people don't touch each other's stuff, but it's a different story here. I heard from someone recently that she parked her car somewhere and after coming back she had a huge dent on the bonnet. Looked like a baseball bat she said...
> 
> When we go to the mall for our weekly groceries we go early and we park the car as far away as we can from the entrance. Just to be sure no one parks next to us. The funny thing is that people WANT to park next to you because they know you won't ram your doors into them! (which doesn't mean they won't ram theirs into yours...)
> 
> This is a funny clip about the above: Small Package Prank by Tom Mabe - YouTube



Same here, I always park as far as possible away from where the other cars are parked! I search for the best possible place by driving around the lot, and look for that perfect spot where I think no one else wants, or can park next to my car. Glad to hear there are more of us!

If you see a strange guy driving a BMW around an empty parking lot, and he looks lost in deciding where to park.... Its me!!! 

Enjoyed clip!


----------



## mls082 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yussif said:


> If that was the conversation with the landlord then just ring him up and tell him you want the car parking space and a fob for the gate - I just told mine, i want the parking space and give me the fob - can't be all nicey nicey with these guys, it doesn't work.


I wish it was that easy. I signed the lease in summer when the land lord was away. Their friend acting as POA coordinated the signing of the lease agreement and said that the land lord would sort out the second parking space when they got back, explaining that they owned a few apartments in JBR and would definitely be able to find me something. When I eventually made contact with the land lord the response was "What do you expect me to do? There's only one car park allocated to this apartment - I can't take a car park off one of my other tenants".

Having said all this, if you know someone in Rimal that may be able to help me out, I'd really appreciate you putting me in contact with them. Failing that it looks like I'll go placing some notes under doors.


----------

